# Rough in / Trim out check list?



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

My checklist consist of three items: down payment, wire nuts and final payment.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll contribute the first item- install temp power and hook ups for the tower crane....


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok I already read 3 pages of one thread that started much like this one. All I am asking is if any one has one not how you do it. I already know those replies. 

" I am extremely unorganized so I just bring a crap load of stuff and hope it is all there" seems to the average reply.


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

your question is a bit vague. Are you asking for a check list as a quality checklist that is verified to see if every installation is up to company standards?

or maybe you are asking about a full material list of all possible materials to make an estimate sheet?

or perhaps you are asking for a list of procedures that take you from starting the job to finishing the job?

you need to be more specific if you want some help


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Basically a checklist to count out material for estimating. Nothing fancy. By the time someone posts one I may be down making my own.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wire nuts, ground clamps, ground crimps, ground rods, romex connector, main panel, disconnect, wire, double pole breakers, single pole breakers, gfci breakers/receptacles, afci breakers, feeder wire, mast/riser, conduit, weatherhead, meter can, ground wire, device boxes, fire alarms, receptacles, switches, light fixtures, emergency shutoff furnace switch covers, thermostat, reg switch covers, outlet covers, vent fans, drill bits, caulk, hydraulic cement, screws, ox guard, grounding bus bar, romex staples, cable wire, connectors, splicers, phone jacks, doorbell, electrical tape, pencils, pens. There may be more this is off the top of my head


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

This would depend on the house being roughed or trimmed. But r/i package for a small standard home would include a can,bath fan,count. Then I would start with 3500' of romex 12/2 or 14/2 whichever you prefer, keep in mind at least 500' of 12/2 for kitchen s/a ckts. Probably 500' of 3 wire also. Obviously boxes panels etc. I usually get my larger wire cuts and all other material ordered the first day of rough in and delivered on second day. If I have 2 crews on the same job and will have it roughed in 1 day I will get an accurate material List from job the day before and pick up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just makes notes during the rough if anything special will be needed, so I make sure I at least bring that. Otherwise, I just bring the standard compliment of trim-out material. You can checklist and paperwork yourself into a level of inefficiency, I believe. One trimout is not much different than the last 100. Just make a note of the special things and quit worrying so much about checklists.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

I know the material it takes to do a home I was just to lazy to make the list. But I made one. Thank though


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What, exactly, are you trimming out?

A house or a hospital?


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

I also made my own once upon a time. After a while you get a pretty good idea of what you will need, so I made a list of all possible materials i have ever used so far, and then i have a few columns, first one being quantity, second one is the unit price and 4th one is the total for that particular item. At the bottom, every item is added up to give me a final price. After that, its up to you what your markups will be, and the taxes applicable. After a while, you become really good at guessing correctly without having to go through this whole exercise.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

I like to have good number that way I get a accurate quote from the supply house. I don't do a ton of homes. Most are remodels.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Just make notes each day.... Day one you mark out( boxes, lights, cans and this is usually where most of the questions for the gc/homeowner come up), box out (cans and light boxes too), drill out, run homeruns, run branch circuits, depending on how many guys you bring dole out jobs for each man, obviously your not gonna wire the whole house in a day so just make sure you bring enough stuff to keep everyone working and try to work smart... Dont bring all the cans and forget the light boxes... 

as for a master list.....It really depends on what your job requires... I dont know if your working with wood or steel studs, mc or romex... If you take a minute and go over your estimate you should be able to come up with a good list on your own.. 

Marking out a house before you bring the boys in usually helps in making the day more efficient..


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Flytyingyaker said:


> Basically a checklist to count out material for estimating. Nothing fancy. By the time someone posts one I may be down making my own.





Flytyingyaker said:


> I know the material it takes to do a home I was just to lazy to make the list. But I made one. Thank though





Flytyingyaker said:


> I like to have good number that way I get a accurate quote from the supply house. I don't do a ton of homes. Most are remodels.


How do you bid the job?
Sq. ft. method?


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Celtic said:


> How do you bid the job?
> Sq. ft. method?


Absolutely not. I add material+markup. Then how long I think its gonna take plus some plus profit.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Flytyingyaker said:


> Absolutely not. I add material+markup...


I do not understand the question then.

If you have done an accurate take-off, the list is already made...what am I not understanding?


----------

